# Repairing boots



## Confused Chimp (Jan 5, 2014)

I've got a pair of snowboarding boots that I've had for many years, but they've only been used for a week on snow. However I'm off on holiday again, but when I got my boots out some of the rubber has come away from the material (not sure what it is).

I'm looking to do a self repair, but need a glue that will be able to stick it back together, will obviously have to cope with low temperatures, water and flexing.

Anyone suggest anything good?
Cheers
CC


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

see the boot faq sticky...look at pics

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html

I use McNett "Freesole", clamp it and let it dry full 24 hours


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Confused Chimp said:


> I've got a pair of snowboarding boots that I've had for many years, but they've only been used for a week on snow. However I'm off on holiday again, but when I got my boots out some of the rubber has come away from the material (not sure what it is).
> 
> I'm looking to do a self repair, but need a glue that will be able to stick it back together, will obviously have to cope with low temperatures, water and flexing.
> 
> ...


Contact cement is what you need to use. 

Apply to both surfaces, wait until it's tacky, line up, press.

Done, no clamping.


 TT


----------



## marauder (Nov 30, 2013)

I tried polyurethane glue - it is originally used for adhesion and sealing of fixed car windows, airplane hull panels etc., but its applications are quite diverse due to its characteristics: elasticity, vast temperature variation tolerance, extreme durability. Apply and clamp, let cure for about 24 hours (always read manufacturer's description) . The downside is it comes with a high price tag, but it works like a charm, good luck!:thumbsup:


----------

